# Bruce Lee's Jeet Kune Do (video)



## Andrew Green

"Jeet Kune Do instructional video Narrated by Bruce Lee."

Part 1: In the Beginning

[yt]IghsQkr4SIc[/yt]

Part 2 : Towards Personal Liberation

[yt]iT9z4BPEa8g[/yt]

Part 3: Punching

[yt]KGxnn6Lw8Dw[/yt]

Part 4: Footwork

[yt]fh9VuqQ16kI[/yt]

Part 5: Kicking

[yt]YHorc6Y-QDM[/yt]

Part 6: Training

[yt]UGZZBpQaA5A[/yt]

Part 7: Think on these things

[yt]iGeaSercoTA[/yt]


----------



## terryl965

Andrew nice find. I believe you find more stuff on the internet than anybody else.
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Andrew is the king of internet video clip finding!


----------



## David_Gilbert

Great videos, I like Bruce Lee!


----------



## MA-Caver

Everyone of those vids are no longer available... :wah:


----------



## Andrew Green

MA-Caver said:


> Everyone of those vids are no longer available... :wah:



Well, it has been almost 2-years since I posted that, not much lasts that long on youtube


----------



## MA-Caver

Andrew Green said:


> Well, it has been almost 2-years since I posted that, not much lasts that long on youtube


Odd... since this was posted ... today... 


David_Gilbert said:


> Great videos, I like Bruce Lee!


 :idunno:


----------



## hungfistron

Thats a great tape, im currently looking for the vhs on ebay.  If I cannot find the cd, I'll just buy the tape and convert it.

I used to watch this video everyday for like 4 months, its just _that good_


----------

